# Empire Total War ruckelt... stark.



## Kyrodar (16. Februar 2012)

Hallöchen.

Ich habe mir vorhin mal wieder Empire Total War installiert.
Nun habe ich aber ein Framerateproblemchen, und das trotz meines Rechners.

Schon auf der Übersichtskarte habe ich leichte Ruckler (eher Kamerasprünge als Ruckler), aber auf Schlachtfeldern, selbst mit wenigen Einheiten, ruckelt es mehr oder minder stark.
Ist auch komplett up-to-date, falls diese Frage ernsthaft gestellt werden sollt.

Habe die neuste DarthMod, aber nicht die Ultimate Commander, installiert, falls das von Interesse ist.

Hilfe. Danke.

Es lief selbst damals, auf meinem alten Rechner, besser; E8500, 4GB DDR2, HD4870 512.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. Februar 2012)

Ich teste gerade mit Shogun 2 und das macht, wenn man Schlachten reinzoomt, nahezu jede CPU kaputt.


----------



## Kyrodar (16. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich teste gerade mit Shogun 2 und das macht, wenn man Schlachten reinzoomt, nahezu jede CPU kaputt.


 
Aber, wie gesagt, es lief selbst auf meinem alten Rechner besser, in hohen Details.
Und ich bezweifle, dass das Spiel die CPU dann so stark fordert, selbst bei insgesamt nur 11 auf dem Schlachtfeld befindlichen Einheiten (CPU-Gegner inbegriffen), und es zu solchen Frameraten kommt.
Ich meine, es war noch nicht einmal was los, die haben nur rumgestanden, ich war ja sogar noch in der Setzphase. Das kann, will und werde ich nicht glauben und akzeptieren. 

Sollte es doch so sein, dass das Spiel jetzt so miserabel läuft, kommt es wieder von der Platte.

*€:*
Ohne die Mod läuft es eine ganze, ganze Ecke besser. Zwar immer noch etwas fragwürdig bei den wenigen Einheiten, aber doch schon flüssig, die Übersichtskarte springt dennoch lustig hin und her, aber das scheint nun einmal so zu sein, oder? Das hatte ich damals glaube schon.
Nur möchte ich es eigentlich nicht ohne die Mod zocken... :/

*€:*

Jetzt nicht ernsthaft, oder?
http://www.strategie-zone.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=225&t=1823
Dann hau ich es jetzt dennoch wieder runter...


----------

